# Respect my Lawn



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I can only if the driveway isn't blocked by 6 cars; otherwise, it isn't possible to deliver this customer's Prime order without walking on the lawn.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

pictures of cars


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I hate people that have no respect for vegetation


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> pictures of cars


Rhetorical post. In this instance, the Subaru Forester was inside the garage. More often than not, two F-150s block the walkway to the front door, ie, the only way to the front porch is to walk on the grass.

@Chicago-uber what's your experience?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> I can only if the driveway isn't blocked by 6 cars; otherwise, it isn't possible to deliver this customer's Prime order without walking on the lawn.
> View attachment 453844


In their defense, it is a nice lawn.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> In their defense, it is a nice lawn.
> 
> View attachment 453922


Probably bc they fertilized it with the rotting corpses hidden under the tarp on the driveway.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Drop package in the back of one of the F-150's, take a picture and on to the next. 😋


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Amazing there are still people who give a shit about someone walking on grass


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Ubertool said:


> Amazing there are still people who give a shit about someone walking on grass


I guess it depends on whether he's planning on smoking it in a few months?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ubertool said:


> Amazing there are still people who give a shit about someone walking on grass


I do, actually. Hate when kids walk on my lawn.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This is what we have in Az. You'll be hard pressed to actually find real grass here unless it's a golf course. I just walk right through the shit. I hate it. It's called Desert Landscaping.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> This is what we have in Az. You'll be hard pressed to actually find real grass here unless it's a golf course. I just walk right through the shit. I hate it. It's called Desert Landscaping.
> View attachment 454692


there's 2 or 3 yards here, like this....needs moar lizards!!!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> This is what we have in Az. You'll be hard pressed to actually find real grass here unless it's a golf course. I just walk right through the shit. I hate it. It's called Desert Landscaping.
> View attachment 454692


Looks like a busted ankle waiting to happen to me.

Can't believe no ones posted this meme yet.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Write 'The lawn is lava!' on package.

Throw package from curb.

Profit


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I always avoid walking on lawns. One time I did it in front of someone who didn't have a maintained lawn and didn't seem to care, but I cared, so I awkwardly used the driveway in front of him. My rating dropped a lot right after that. Do I give a damn? No


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Looks like a busted ankle waiting to happen to me.
> 
> Can't believe no ones posted this meme yet.
> 
> View attachment 454708


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Woulda walked all over that grass. Real slow. Took my shirt off and then looked at 'em while I did this


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I bought a new build when the CA drought was bad. So they gave us all tanbark in the front instead of grass. Isn't the same


----------

